# ATTACK OF THE FLOATERS!!!!!!



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

So earlier I went outside to shovel the 20 plus inches of snow that we got and as soon as I looked at the snow, BAM!!!!!!! i just saw tons of floaters & visual disturbances, it was awful. I mean like this is the most that I have ever seen and it was very strange. Does anyone know why this happens?????? Is there any way to prevent it???

lemme know


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

I get floaters while staring at like a blank canvas - a wall, overcast or clear sky, or lots of gay snow. Should've worn your purple fade sunglasses with diamond encrusted on the rims like cam'ron or whatever and you'd have been safe.

Today was attack of the forced family bonding in front of the tv to watch the eagles for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

I got all of the same symptoms

but yeah next time I go out im actually gonna wear my 1970's Elton John Benny & The Jets Sunglasses

no ****

IM GETTIN MONEY MAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Is there any way to prevent it?

Yeah, you move somewhere where it doesn't snow 99 inches. I just walked outside with a short sleeve shirt and shorts on and I walked at least 2 miles without any discomfort at all. You poor bastards up there.I really feel for yall


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

We need to possess stevie wonder, or take turns like in being john malkovich.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well SB,

The floaters are a result of the breaking down of the vitreous humour inside of the eye. With age, the vitreous liquifies and eventually detaches...breaking up and causing a casting of shadows on your retina.

Aside from this, no one knows why some people tend to get them earlier in life than others, although myopia is a common symptom (the streching of the cornea means the vitreous is more susceptible to breaking up earlier). Personally, i think STRESS is a main factor in the cause of floaters.

Essentially, there's nothing to worry about. They're more of a nuisance than anything else. But if the onset of them was sudden or they're accompanied by flashes of light in the eye (like lightning), they could signal a retina detachment which is VERY serious, and should be examined by an opthamologist immediately. In any case, while most optomotrists scoff at the idea of floaters signifying anything materially wrong with the eye, i would still mention it next time you make an appointment, just so they can check it out.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

EAGLES WON. Who was wrong? I think it was Dakota Joe rootin toot. Pay up beeyatch. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Sebastian, good post, but I will now worry

I went to the eye doctor last year, and had an exam and he said my eyes are perfect. My eyes are very sensative, they have always been sensative but now they are even more sensative. I only get floaters when either outside or when looking at a blank white surface or object with fluoresecent lights and sometimes when looking at certain kids of computer screens. I personally think the floaters are marijuana related along with the other Visual disturbances, you know some HPPD. I just hope it gets better. Visual disturbances aren't always permanent right?? I don't get any lightning flashes or anything like that I don't think??


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I really wouldn't worry about it, SB. If your eyesight is perfect then you have even less to worry about.

It basically breaks down like this: The main eye thing that young people have to worry about (besides getting a dagger lobbed through one of them), is retinal detachment. Almost all other eye problems don't happen until you're significantly older. And the chances of someone like you (with perfect eyesight) of getting a retina detachment are so slim that it really isn't worth worrying about. You'd have to get whacked in the eye with a hockey puck or have some other trauma occur that would jar the retina out of place (incidentally, i did get a puck in the eye when i was ten or so...i had to wear a patch over my eye for a month).

Even if somehow you did get a RD, as long as you got to the hospital promptly, they could still repair it.

Floaters, on their own...are nothing more than an annoyance.

s.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SB,

Here's what you need plr!










Hooooolllllllaaaaa!

Golly I'm gully!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

[Intro]
Yo, yeah {"New Ghostface!"}
Yeah, to glorious days {"one"}
Yeah God, check it out y'all
We back, yes yes y'all {"one"}
(Fake roller derbies)
Yeah, masked avengers
We're here to sharpen your sword {"one"}
All praises due to T.M.F., Wu-Tang Clan
Scream on it, Ghost

[Ghostface]
Aiyyo, we at the weedgate, waitin for Jake
We want eight ravioli bags, two thirsty villians yelling bellyaches {"one"}
Heavyweight rhyme writers hittin the grass
Stash the right bitch, pull out his kite from this white bitch {"one"}
Talkin bout, "Dear Ghost, you the only ***** I know
like when the cops come, you never hide your toast" {"one"}
Guests started mashing, CVL, Ice Water battlion
Past tense place to gold caskets {"one"}
Dru Hill bitches, specialist loungin at the mosk
Suede cufy, Rabbi come dig up a dentist {"one"}
Rhymes is made of garlic, never in the target
when the NARC's hit, rumor is you might start to spit {"one"}
You nice Lord, sweet daddy Grace, wind lifted
on the dancefloor, mangos is free followed by Ghost {"one"}
Dug behind monument cakes, we never half-baked
Alaskan, cess-capade, pushin new court dates {"one"}
Trauma, hands is like candy canes, lay my balls on ice
The branches in my weed be the vein {"one"}
Swimsuit issue, darts sent truly from the heart, boo, I miss you
See daddy rock a wristful {"one"}
Moder-en slave God, graveyard spells, fog your goggles
Layin like needles in the hospital {"one"}
Five steps to conquer, Ax Vernon debt, big ass whistle
Ziploc your ear, here thistle {"one"}

[T.M.F. - both]
To my real bitches take your drawers off
To all my high ******, snatch her skirt off {"one"}
Just in case she wanna play, get up in that bitch face
and tell her Ghost said, "Take your clothes off!" {"one"}

[Ghostface]
Aiyyo, the Devil planted fear inside the black babies
Fifty cent sodas in the hood, they goin crazy {"one"}
Dead meat placed on the shelves, we eat cold cuts
Fast from the heart y'all, and GROW UP {"one"}

Aiyyo, crash thru, break the glass, Tony with the goalie mask
That's the pass, heavy ice Roley layin on the dash {"one"}
Love the grass, cauliflower hurtin when I dumped the trash
Sour mash surgeon, heavy glass up at the Wally bash {"one"}
Sunsplash, autograph blessin with your name slashed
Backdraft, four-pounders screamin with the pearly hats {"one"}
Children fix the contrast as the sound clashes
Mrs. Dash, sprinkle wit her icicle eyelash {"one"}
Ask Cap or Pendergrass for backstage passes
Special guest, no more Johnny Blaze, Johnny Mattress {"one"}
Acrobat, run up on that Love Jones actress
Distract the cat while I'm high sugar get a crack at this {"one"}
Dickin down Oprah, jumprope, David Dinkins
Watch the Black mayor of DC, hit them open
Tangerine sofa, two super soakers in the Rover
Hit the sport's bar, tell a young lady to bend over {"one"}
Meditated yoga, powder ball, dancin with the vulture
Castor Troy layin for Travolta {"one"}
Yo, switch the lingo, five-nine-seventy
God glow, seven-fifteen, fall be heavenly {"one"}

Aiyyo, the Devil planted fear inside the black babies
Fifty cent sodas in the hood, they goin crazy {"one"}
Dead meat placed on the shelves, we eat cold cuts
Fast from the heart y'all, and GROW UP {"one"}

[Outro]
Aiyyo, Wu-Tang Clan, T.M.F. in the motherfuckin joint
We all connect as {"one"}
(Aw shit, baby) Straight up and down y'all
(Staple-town, y'all) Yo, how many girls you gotta fuck, yo? {"one"}
(Ah-hah, knowI'msayin? Trey-Mack, what?) <Shaolin, Staple-town, B>
How many nuts you might bust? {"one"}
Haha, straight up and down
<Staple drop a *****, yo> {"one"}
(How many shots?) {"one"}
<Gunnin for the dome and it only takes...> {"one"}
(That's it) Word up
How many cakes we bake, y'all? {"one"}
(Yo, yo, yo) <How many L's we smoke?> {"one"}
(Aw shit, haha) <...at a time, *****?> {"one"}
<At a time, you know how we do, at a time...> {"one"}


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

We got 10 inches of snow Friday night. I fucking hate snow. It makes me so angry driving in it because I just want to drive the speed limit and I have to drive like 5 miles an hour. GRRRRRRRRRRR sooo ANNOYING.

oh, bout the floaters. I think everyone has floaters. I've had them forever, but they don't bother me for some reason. It's just natural or whatever.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

floaters are not pleasant to see but they are harmless. Alot of people get them as we age. I went to an eye specialist he told me not to worry they were not harmful in anyway. They can be a nuisance though. I were sunglasses when outside so I do not see them.

gem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

not harmless?!!

sometimes my floaters manifest into the physical realm and actually attack me. Have some consideration please...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

haha, wtf is that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Ziggo that is Ghostface's infamous wonderwomen Golden Eagle bracelet.

people don't know how innovative and creative this dude really is, he is like NOONE else in rap


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

assuming this post is still about floaters..

the only thing i can do with mine is ignore it.. as soon as i start thinking about it.. LIKE NOW GODDAMIT :x .... i see them. its such a horrible feeling and i start getting really nausiated. like dizzy or something because i cant look right at mine they are just out of my direct field of vision.. and everytime i try to look at them they move. its f#cking repulsive. its just like trying to drive with birdshit on the windshield.. but you just cant scrape it off. its beyond irritating. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

^ I agree with the thinking about it part, that happens to me as well. Alot of times I think about em and BOOM they are there.

weird


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I draw stuff on the computer and have to stare at a white grid for hours on end. It's so annoying. I might try and change the back ground colour to another colour like grey or black or whatever the closest colour to 'floater colour' there is.


----------

